# American Flyer log dump car



## phranzdan (Apr 4, 2012)

I have an American Flyer train set #20375. Among the content is a log dump car with a die cast base and an aluminum tray with the number "214" and words "American 
flyer". The original box is labeled "25004 Log Unloading Car". The original owner wrote the words "914/25003" on the box. I Know Flyer went from a three digit to a five digit numbering system somewhere along the line but this particular case has me stumped. I would appreciate any enlightenment anyone can provide as to what exactly I have here.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Unless we can see some good photos, and this is all speculation mind you, but you might have yourself a pretty rare piece there. They made 2 verisons of the 25033 log unloadng car according to the Greenberg Price Guide. You should do more research to try to identify the exact one you possess. For your sake, I hope you have the rare one. I have included a photo of the one that I believe is the rare item and it features the aluminum tray you mentioned.


----------



## phranzdan (Apr 4, 2012)

Don: Thanks for the quick reply. My car looks identical to the one in the photo with the exception that is has the number 914 in place of 25003. I will take photos and post this evening.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Unless we can see some good photos, and this is all speculation mind you, but you might have yourself a pretty rare piece there. They made 2 verisons of the 25033 log unloadng car according to the Greenberg Price Guide. You should do more research to try to identify the exact one you possess. For your sake, I hope you have the rare one. I have included a photo of the one that I believe is the rare item and it features the aluminum tray you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40803



nuttin

My Greenberg guide says cars numbered 25033 have never been found (this was the 1974 edition so it is pretty old. Are there more 25033s out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll have to dig out my Doyle's Book and see what he has listed for this....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have checked in both Greenberg's Guide to Flyer and Doyle's Catalog for Flyer and in both cases, it seems you might have the more rare car. But the descriptions they offer are somewhat vague so unless an expert were to inspect yours against the supposed rare item, only then could you be sure. As soon as I figure out how to upload the scanned pages you can read the info for yourself.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OK, I scanned the book pages to upload, hopefully they turned out OK. I apologize if they are upside down or turned slightly. It was difficult getting these thick books onto the scanner glass flat enough to get the scan to work. Maybe this will provide some info into the item you possess. With a max size of 5Mb, I have to do this in steps. Here are the pages from the Doyle Book, one for the 914 flatcar, the other for the 25003 flatcar....

View attachment doyle p81.pdf


View attachment doyle p91.pdf


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Now here are the pages from the Greenberg Flyer Guide...again one for the 914 and the other for the 25003....

View attachment Chapter 6-Page 135.pdf


View attachment Chapter 6-Page 142.pdf


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Figures...the Doyle pages are upside down. At least when they are open in Acrobat Reader, you can use the View menu above to rotate it...sorry!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Based on your description of an aluminum tray with the lettering printed on it, I'm thinking you have the Type 1 as listed in the Doyle book which would seem to lead to a more rare piece. You should try to find an expert to confirm that.


----------

